# BFN 9dp5dt-too early?



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi all,

Despite my resolve to wait until OTD i've obviously buggered up.

I had 2 hatching blasts transferred 9 days ago and so thought today,with the embies being 13 days old,that i'd get a definitive result either way.The 2 tests i did are absolutely negative,no question.

My OTD is wednesday which would make me 13dpt which is a really long 2ww from what i gather.
To be honest i'm in shock,2 hatching blasts not working?!

So what i'm really asking is how late have people tested with blasts or in other words have any of you tested early(though i don't think 9 days with blasts can be considered that early)and got BFN's that have turned into BFP's?

I need to get upset and move on but i'm in denial,they were so blimmin perfect!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

It may be too early, I would deffo wait till your OTD and test again.   

Good luck


----------



## Jodeyne (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi

I had 2 blasts put back in and tested when they where 13 days old and got a bfn. I then tested on my otd and i found out i had a bfp i am now 29 weeks pregnant.

   

Jodeyne


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Babymithel,

Thanks so much and huge,huge congrats on your bfp.I'm so pleased for you and hope you'll have a healthy happy pregnancy xxxx

Jodeyne,

My embies were actually 14days when i tested,had miscalculated.
Haven't tested again since but i will on weds which will be OTD.Was your OTD as long as mine then?It would make the embies 18 days old .
I'll continue with the meds and double check on weds but i'm coming to terms with what i'm 99% sure is a BFN now.I'm sure at least something would show by now on one of the 3 different tests i've done!

Thanks so much and great news that you're pregnant.
Won't be long now before your bundle is here safe and sound xxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Louj


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Gosh i love this site.Can't imagine how i got by without you all last time.

I'm yet to do the test as its weds officially but i'm starting to bleed now and so i would say the verdict is in at this point and its a BFN.
I'm going from being ok and thinking 'better luck next time' to being confused and upset that after 2 fresh cycles and one FET it still hasn't worked.
I know that everyone starts to believe it will never work and its still possible but i'm really doubting myself now and i'll be lucky if i can persuade DH for one more try let alone a few more.

Onwards and upwards eh and if it is ever going to work at least i'm nearer than i was at the beginning.The 'duff' ones are behind me now i suppose.

Louj,

MASSIVE congrats to you on your pregnancy,i know how hard won that is and i'm glad you finally did it! Good for you and all the very best xxxx


----------



## Jodeyne (Apr 17, 2007)

still smiling good luck for tomorrow    

Jodeyne


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Jodeyne,


You're a star hun.thanks for remembering me  

Am in throws of full on AF now so after testing today i think i'll spare myself another test tomorrow.Clinic are in agreement that i've got an accurate result.

Thanks again and better luck next time eh 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Jodeyne,

Sending you lots of cyber  .

Lots of positive vibes and fairydust for next time too                    .

Louj


----------

